# My Root Be Angela Gheorghiu’s



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A fictional erotic story about Angela Gheorghiu.

My root be Angela Gheorhiu’s that she might with will of her own do as she does please not only with it but on it that it might provide the tenderness and sexuality she seeks. This being the adoration which radiates from Angela as to provide me the confidence that I might in plain view of her tender eyes bring out my root that she might with lips of sweetness kiss it. It being her red lips I see in excitement as they take in my root so as to permit her wanting mouth to the delight of my taste. 

This act being one of such gorgeous grace that I take pleasure in the artistic view the hunger of her mouth provides as it sends sensations through the rest of my spirit. Angela’s eyes being so joyous as she with enthusiasm of a child gazes upon me in a manner that encompasses her coquette ways to those of girlish innocence in the way she mocks the force of my desires. Thus providing us with the toy which bounds our unity with joy as I might elevate it as her mouth holds. This to her slight frustration as I tease her who with smile laced with sarcasm and gaiety, demonstrates on to me that it be not my place to do thus on to my root while it be on to her like breasts of mother were so many years prior. It be the beautiful anger in Angela’s brown eyes which indicates on to me such while the point is driven further by her crimson nails which do with fury bury their way in to my body as to bring about blood of lust yet I mind not this; for this be exquisiteness of desire. 

Angela Gheorghiu be as cat in the night who upon morning deliver on to me her tongue that it might awaken me with a stroke upon my root while the ways of slumber have not yet finished with me. Angela being a creature of such charmingly devious ways as to crawl upon me and capture all of my root within her mouth before my eyes have even seen the light of morrow yet awaken to the sight of her affections. Thus it be that Angela bring despair upon me that my root release all its pearly lust while she with triumph in her eyes; conquers the one who would have it be no other way.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, this is very interesting! I wish I could write with this sort of joyous abandon, but I'm way too straitlaced and English  There's something about the operatic voice which does seem to lend itself to this sort of reverie....


----------

